# Flounder gigging in a bay boat vs a skinny water boat.



## brian.fortmyers (Jun 23, 2021)

I moved to this part of the gulf coast a decade ago and have yet to pull the trigger on a boat. I started with wanting an all around boat for everyone but the family has killed that. So, I'm getting an inshore fishing boat for the back bays and the river (I'm in Mobile). 

I'd like to throw for specks but what I'm very interested in is flounder gigging with the kids. This boat would never be taken offshore. A flats boat would no doubt work better for this purpose, but a bay boat would be more comfortable for running. At least I think. Opinions? I'm ready to roll when I find the right boat.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

If your kids are old enough to walk, get a couple of hand held wading lights. Beach the boat, get out and go wade for them.

This light will blind you!








JLED 30


Our ultra-bright LED fishing and flounder gigging lights are some of the bests on the market. The brightness of the JLED 30 light is 3000 Lumens. Check out the product description now!




www.jerrysleds.com


----------



## brian.fortmyers (Jun 23, 2021)

That's feasible. How far off the beaches are we parking deeper V center consoles?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

If you are going to gig on the beaches out front, just drive a car/truck, park and walk out front. Use my above mentioned method for backwaters where access by land is limited.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Like anything, it is a compromise. My 2 gigging boats were a Carolina Skiff 198DLX and an 18' Lakesport (aluminum CC). They both floated in spit. I actually stuck a few right at the water line, and one had its eyes above water! Did they ride well in a decent bay chop? Nope, they'd beat you up. Not nearly a ride as smooth as a good bay boat. Your choice. A cat may be a good choice for you. Either way, a wide front deck that easily fits 2 would be my humble advice..


----------



## brian.fortmyers (Jun 23, 2021)

Thanks guys. Good info!


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Look at this boat (old PFF thread), these type boats (collinscraft, randall craft, mckee craft) are really great for floundering. You can stand on either front corner (gigging) and the boat will not list. 
Can river fish for bass or hit the specks and reds in the bay. It'd be my 1st choice if your main concern is gigging.


----------

